# Vienna - portrait of a city



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

In this thread I will show all the faces of Vienna. Today I´m going to start with some pictures I took this morning in the 6th, 7th, 14th and 15th district that show everyday life in the city apart from the tourist hotspots. As I will take a long journey for the next four weeks, this thread will be continued in May. All pictures are taken by me.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great thread! Are several of the pics of Marienhilfer Strasse? I can see half of the street sign on one of them.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, some of the pictures show the Mariahilfer Straße - the inner Mariahilfer Straße, to be precise (its outer part ist much more run down).


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I like street pictures like these very much. I have not yet been to Vienna so it's interesting to see street pictures. I imagine myself there.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

No words. :drool:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

:applause: You caught some typical street scenes - very nice! Are there any more pics to come?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome and great photos, work :applause:


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

But some comments could be nice, perhaps.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

> Are there any more pics to come?


Yes, much more. I am planning to portray every 23 districts of Vienna, but as I am not in Austria at the moment, I will not be able to continue sooner than in May.


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Malyan said:


> I am planning to portray every 23 districts of Vienna


Wonderful project! :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more please


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Malyan, are you from Vienna?


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

> Malyan, are you from Vienna?


Yes, at least I am living there for around 9 months in the year.

As I have returned to Vienna a few days ago, I am able to continue with my portrait of Vienna today. This time, I will show you a few pictures of Vienna´s 13th district Hietzing in the west of the city, a very wealthy and very beautiful part of Vienna. Together with Döbling, it is the favourite neighbourhood of Austria´s upper class.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mein Gott!

What a topic! What a gallery of fantastic street pictures!!!

Really thank you Malyan! I have been in Wien in 2005 and now, I see these photos, and I missed it a lot!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Once again wonderful photos! :cheers:

Btw: Where exactly is this?


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

@ Pumpikatze: is that your house???


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Truly beautiful.

Also, aren't these pretty much all outside of the Ring Strasse? If so, the most beautiful part of the city is not depicted. It would be like showing the hips of a supermodel and not her ****** (i.e., the best part)!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Fabri88 said:


> @ Pumpikatze: is that your house???


No - unfortunately not 
I´d love to have a house like that one!



RobertWalpole said:


> Truly beautiful.
> 
> Also, aren't these pretty much all outside of the Ring Strasse? If so, the most beautiful part of the city is not depicted. It would be like showing the hips of a supermodel and not her ****** (i.e., the best part)!


Well, a beautiful ****** alone doesn´t make a beautiful woman


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

> Really thank you Malyan! I have been in Wien in 2005 and now, I see these photos, and I missed it a lot!


Thank you!



> Btw: Where exactly is this?


It is in a small, a bit hidden side street of the Hietzinger Hauptstraße, around 2 or 3 kilometers west of the subway station Hietzing. Although I am living not far away from Hietzing, it was the first time I saw this little jewel, too.



> Also, aren't these pretty much all outside of the Ring Strasse?


Yes, indeed. But I am planning to show every part of Vienna, especially the not so well known districts most tourists don´t get to see. 98% of Vienna´s population is living outside the inner city so that pictures of a few dozen famous tourist sights in the first district don´t give an authentic impression of what everyday life in Vienna is like. And I also think that most users already have seen the cathedral, the Hofburg, Schönbrunn etc. a hundred times so that it would have been a bit boring to show only sights almost everyone already knows. But as I want to _portray_ every district, there will, of course, also be pictures of the first district.

But somehow I like your comparison  :



> It would be like showing the hips of a supermodel and not her ****** (i.e., the best part)!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great! At the moment I'm living in vienna for a few months. The street scenes are very recognisable and I like them very much. Those upper-class neighbourhoods are new to me. I have to check that out


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you!

Today, I went for a walk in the 2nd district Leopoldstadt, a very interesting part of Vienna with many different faces: In the south a typical Viennese historical neighbourhood and center of Vienna´s Jewish community, in the north kind of an architecture museum for social housing from the 1920s until today, and in the east, you can find the Praters, Vienna´s largest park and the area of Vienna fair with beautiful modern architecture.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Malyan said:


> Yes, indeed. But I am planning to show every part of Vienna, especially the not so well known districts most tourists don´t get to see.
> 
> ---
> 
> But somehow I like your comparison  :


I expect a lot from you when you will take pics of Hütteldorf and Ober Sankt Veit! I stayed in the Jugendgästehaus Wien in Seuttergasse and everyday we used to drive down Auhofstraße!

BTW: the comparison is really funny!!!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Wapper said:


> Those upper-class neighbourhoods are new to me. I have to check that out


For upper-class neighbourhoods also check out the Cottageviertel in district 18!


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

> expect a lot from you when you will take pics of Hütteldorf and Ober Sankt Veit!


I hope I can fulfill your expectations - by the way, this is the neighbourhood I am living in at the moment ;-)

Today, I took some pictures of the 6th district Mariahilf, one of the smallest, but also one of the most beautiful districts of Vienna:


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

i dont understand Y I can not see photo.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Hm, I can see all the pictures - perhaps a problem with your browser?


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Great shots - this is the district where I grew up!


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Today only a few pictures of the surrounding of castle Belvedere in the 3rd district, one of Central Europe´s most beautiful baroque castles:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Super thread. I think it shows the real Vienna, not only the touristic places.

It is so nice to see the pictures of Leopoldstadt and recognize everything.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Today, I took some pictures of the 7th district Neubau - some pictures also from the neighbouring 8th district:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Vienna even today looks so beautiful and grand! Thanks for your the pictures!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

This time even better shots than before! 
Wonderful "everyday-life-scenes"! :applause:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Today, I went for a walk in Vienna´s 3rd district Landstraße:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Today: Vienna´s 22nd district Donaustadt, the largest district of the city


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I love Landstrasse, it is my favourite district in Vienna. There is so much stunning architecture and there is such a nice atmosphere in the air.

Leopoldstadt looks good. I've only been there two times, but I think it is not a bad place to live. It might look different during winter of course :/


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Nice photos, very amazing 

Regards from Eisenstadt


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you!

Today - a walk to Vienna´s gothic churches:

Minorite church, 13th/14th centuries:



































































































































































Maria am Gestade, late 14th/early 15th centuries:































































































































Cathedral St.Stephan, 13th-16th centuries:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

St. Elisabeth, 14.th century:














































Romanesque-gothic church St.Michael, mostly 13th century, facade 18th century:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

St.Augustine, 14th century, renovated in 18th century:























































Antonio Canovas tomb of archduchess Marie Christine, 1805:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Very new scenes for me!
At the beginning I was even wondering if it was really Vienna 

How did you like it?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome photos......thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

RobertWalpole said:


> Truly beautiful.
> 
> Also, aren't these pretty much all outside of the Ring Strasse? If so, the most beautiful part of the city is not depicted. It would be like showing the hips of a supermodel and not her ****** (i.e., the best part)!


I lol'ed


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice :applause:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Some pictures I took a few days ago in the 17th district Hernals:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Malyan said:


>


Wow.. I stayed in this district during my journey in Wien  Alser Straße! Loved it! Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice update of stunning Vienna  Thank you :cheers:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

:applause: Cool!


----------

